

Ask HN: CSS framework that works with mobile phone browsers too? - davidw

I was looking at a few of my sites from my mobile phone browser, and wasn't particularly pleased with the fixed-width layout that blueprint.css gives you.<p>Any ideas about frameworks or other aids to make the mobile experience reasonably nice?
======
pxlpshr
I've stayed away from mobile browser development for anything other than
iPhone and Android. In the past, BlackBerry's user-agent was unique to the
phone, not the browser, making it extremely difficult to target ALL the
BlackBerry handsets with one swoop. In addition, mobile browsing has been
dumbed down — I'm not sure you really need a CSS framework given the
simplicity.

As for the iPhone, I'm a fan of iWebkit. It could be very easily tailored to
work on the Android, IMO.

<http://iwebkit.net>

And here are 3 tags for mobile Safari you'll find useful:

    
    
      <meta content="yes" name="apple-mobile-web-app-capable" />	
    
      <meta content="minimum-scale=1.0, width=device-width, maximum-scale=0.6667, user-scalable=no" name="viewport" />
    
      <link href="http://link-to-your.com/app-icon.png" rel="apple-touch-icon" />

~~~
davidw
The phone I have, a Nokia 6120, actually has a good browser, it's just that
the screen is awfully small compared to, say, a laptop, so things laid out
with a rigid pixel width are going to look kind of wrong/not work out as well
as they might.

However, I'm far from an expert, so I'm curious what solutions other people
have found.

~~~
jhancock
I don't think there is a "one size fits all" answer. A grid based layout may
work best for the big screen and you are probably best off with custom layouts
for each major phone platform. Life sucks ;)

------
schemmel
We have divided browsers in to classes:

1\. Android, iPhone, Nokia 2\. most blackberrys, windows mobile 3\. openwave,
UPBrowser etc etc

When a user visits our site, we determine the class they fit into and show
them the appropriate HTML..

This gets us a good looking site in about 98% of mobile browsers.

